

Adaptive Range Filters - nsight
http://www.actioniq.co/adaptive-range-filters/

======
daniel-levin
How interesting. I would have thought such a common database operation
(querying by ranges) would have been a better solved problem by now.

Also, how come the author of the blog post writes O(k) instead of O(1) for
constant time? Is it because 1 is as arbitrary a constant as any or is there
some difference that I am not aware of?

Link to the original paper [1]

[1]
[http://www.vldb.org/pvldb/vol6/p1714-kossmann.pdf](http://www.vldb.org/pvldb/vol6/p1714-kossmann.pdf)

~~~
nitayj
(I'm the author of the post)

You're right in terms of big-O it's O(1), that is O(k) and O(1) mean the same
thing. I said O(k) because BFs normally require multiple, but constant amount,
of operations (hashes).

